# My new camera!!! :)



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

I got my SLR camera this Saturday and have been practicing non stop! The cats don't know what to make of it, but seem relaxed about it 
Bert








Jez








Grace


----------



## MrsL (Jun 1, 2010)

ahhh they are gorgeous!


----------



## Tiggertots (Jun 29, 2009)

Wow! That's some camera, it actually looks like you could reach out and touch them it's so clear! Lovely pics!


----------



## Kaitlyn (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow thats pretty sharp.. what make and model is it? Gorgeous pics.. Tiggertots is right.. they are such high def they could jump right out at you!


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

Wow!!! amazing quality, I agree with everyone, looks like you could give them a nice tickle!! what camera is it?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

brilliant !!!!!!! wish i had a camera like that .


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Thanks for all your comments guys, I'm a beginner so I got a £300 Sony a230. The lens that came with it doesn't have great zoom so am already saving for a bigger one, it's a great hobby and the cats love posing :thumbup: 

Quite an expensive hobby too, if I as much as crack the lens, it could cost up to £200 for a replacement!


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

Wow!! Lucky you!! I guess I should start saving now...


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

*WillsTillsBills* said:


> Wow!! Lucky you!! I guess I should start saving now...


Took me a couple of months and no new clothes lol x


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

Well I've blown it this month!! brought waaaay too many clothes guess I'm going to have to wait a few months!!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Lovely shots! Really nice focus on Jez' eyes 

I've heard the Sony A230 is a pretty good camera. If you need any help getting to grips with the settings or any processing, just give me a shout. I'll help if I can.

Welcome to the world of DSLR! You will now be skint all the time buying bits and bobs for your camera :lol:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

WOW great pics Im gona have to start bleating on to OH for one of those cameras


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> Lovely shots! Really nice focus on Jez' eyes
> 
> I've heard the Sony A230 is a pretty good camera. If you need any help getting to grips with the settings or any processing, just give me a shout. I'll help if I can.
> 
> Welcome to the world of DSLR! You will now be skint all the time buying bits and bobs for your camera :lol:


Thanks! I've read the manual cover to cover so I'm up to date on all the basics. As it gets really technical, I think I might need your help :laugh: x


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

They are great hun! I bet you love your new camera  I love that first one!!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

$hAzZa said:


> Thanks! I've read the manual cover to cover so I'm up to date on all the basics. As it gets really technical, I think I might need your help :laugh: x


 using anything other than the cheats way of using the auto settings on a DSLR is scary, but once you get to grips with it you'll wonder what all the fuss was about 

If I can help I will, just ask away!


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

tafwoc said:


> They are great hun! I bet you love your new camera  I love that first one!!


Aww, thanks!  
Thats Bert, our senior rescue cat. He's very scatty, runs a mile as soon as the flash pops up :lol: I admit, it is a bit of a big scary camera being put in their face  x


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

great pics of beautiful cats 

I still haven't read my SLR Manual yet and i've had it for nearly 2 years lol


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

GSDlover4ever said:


> great pics of beautiful cats
> 
> I still haven't read my SLR Manual yet and i've had it for nearly 2 years lol


Its unusual for me cos normally I just find out by pushing random buttons and see what happens :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice shots! 

When it comes to lenses, definitely try to get something faster. Long lenses aren't the be all and end all, and you can't really go wrong with an F1.8 or F1.4 50mm, from either Sony or a third-party manufacturer like Sigma. On my Nikon D90, I use a 50mm F1.8 Nikkor for nearly 60% of the time, a 50mm is indespensable for portrait photography on cameras with APS-C size sensors.

If you want to get into serious long-lens photography, it would be wise to look into fast primes such as a 300mm F2.8. Faster lenses allow you to shoot faster in lower light conditions without having to crank up the ISO and are vital for shooting subjects in motion including animals.


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Pleccy said:


> Nice shots!
> 
> When it comes to lenses, definitely try to get something faster. Long lenses aren't the be all and end all, and you can't really go wrong with an F1.8 or F1.4 50mm, from either Sony or a third-party manufacturer like Sigma. On my Nikon D90, I use a 50mm F1.8 Nikkor for nearly 60% of the time, a 50mm is indespensable for portrait photography on cameras with APS-C size sensors.
> 
> If you want to get into serious long-lens photography, it would be wise to look into fast primes such as a 300mm F2.8. Faster lenses allow you to shoot faster in lower light conditions without having to crank up the ISO and are vital for shooting subjects in motion including animals.


The lens I have now is 55mm I think, it's not that great for distance but already saving for a more powerful one.

Im guessing your a photographer with all that complicating camera talk, lol  x


----------

